# Протрузии в пояснично-крестцовом отделе



## Tasha (20 Май 2016)

Доброе время суток!
В конце декабре 2015 года, оступилась произошёл прострел в пояснице, в течении 1,5 недель прострелы повторялись постоянно по несколько за один раз.
Декабрь  - уколы мовалис - 3 дня,  прострелы стали в основном только при попытке занять вертикальное положение.
Январь терапевт - ренген -норма,  анализы кровь, моча, биохимия - норма, назначение - мовалис, мильгамма, мидокалм по 10 дней в/м
Невролог (поликлиника) 29. 02. 2016 - мидокалм, мексидол по 10 дней в/м, не её профиль - перекос позвоночника визуальный на левую сторону, выпирающий позвонок. Назначила лфк на шейный и грудной отдел позвоночника, пришлось отказаться так как упражнения были с наклонами и весом.  1.03.2016 -  консультация невролога(в больнице)- полный осмотр-проверка рефлексов, врач провел сеанс мануальной терапии (без предупрежления), позвонок перестал ощущаться как выпирающий, позвоночник перестал перекашиваться) ушла с приёма сама и без корсета)) назначения - В6 уколы 10 дней,  кеторол -3 дня, физиотерапия, массаж - в поликлинике по месту жительства.,  много ходить. Хирург (не по его части) назначение - хондрогард 10 д
После прохождения массажа и физиотерапии (электорфорез, дарсонваль) поясница практически не беспокоит но после физиотерапии появились мурашки в икроножной мышце левой ноги в не зависимости от положения тела, иногда стала мышца затекать . После контрольного посещения невролога (поликлиника) 10.05.2016 был назначен афлутоп. Упражнения лфк дома, ходьба. На данный момент поясница беспокоит если пройти более 4 км - давление на позвоночник в пояснице ,  мурашки в левой ноге, отекание с лёгким сведением мышц ноги. 24.04.2016 мрт, посещение невролога из больницы - нейромультивт, келтикан 20 дней.

МРТ


На полученных изображениях определяется снижение МР -сигнала от структуры межпозвонковых дисков L5-S1 на Т2-изображениях. Высота диска L5-S1 снижена.  Межпозвонковый диск L4-L5 выстоит в позвоночный канал неравномерно циркулярно до 3,0мм, суммарно с утолщенной задней продольной связкой и мелкими остеофитами.

Межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 выстоит неравномерно циркулярно с акцентом в позвоночный канал центрально и парамедианно влево до 3,6-3,8 мм, суммарно с утолщенной задней продольной связкой и мелкими остеофитами.

Передний контур дурального мешка на уровне выстояний дисков слабо компримированы.
Дополнительных образований в позвоночном канале не отмечено.
Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1 сужен до 11,0-11,5 мм.
Конус спинного мозга на уровне Th12 -L1, контуры его чёткие, ровные.  Структуры конского хвоста отчётливо дифференцируются.

Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Высота тел позвонков сохранена, МР - сигнал от структуры позвонков не изменён. Мелкие краевые костные разрастания по передней и задней поверхности L5-S1 позвонков.
Крестцово -подвздошные сочленения без особенностей.
Костно -деструктивных изменений не выявлено.
Паравертебрадьные мягкие ткани не изменены.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ. Протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5, L5-S1. Умеренно выраженные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.

 

Подскажите пожалуйста, о чем говорят данные МРТ? И какие действия мне дальше предпринять?


----------



## La murr (21 Май 2016)

*Tasha*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2016)

Пока ненужно ходить более 4 км. Массаж. ЛФК.


----------



## Tasha (21 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пока ненужно ходить более 4 км. Массаж. ЛФК.


Добрый день!  Спасибо за отклик. Массаж 10 сеансов закончился 4 мая, на первом сеансе массажа сказали, что грушевидная мышца каменная , с ЛФК в поликлинике проблема - и так пытались угробить, поэтому стараюсь делать дома, а расстояние получается проходить по необходимости - до поликлиники почти 1 км, и чуть погулять


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2016)

Комплекс ЛФК можно делать самостоятельно дома.
Если есть такая возможность - обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Tasha (22 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Комплекс ЛФК можно делать самостоятельно дома.
> Если есть такая возможность - обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


А по данным МРТ поясница в плачевном состоянии


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Май 2016)

Tasha написал(а):


> А по данным МРТ поясница в плачевном состоянии


Конечно нет!


----------



## Tasha (22 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Конечно нет!


Спасибо за ответы) Просто врачи из поликлиники хирург и невролог заявили, что ходить максимум полгода осталось, а потом операции  напугали сильно


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Май 2016)

Tasha написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответы) Просто врачи из поликлиники хирург и невролог заявили, что ходить максимум полгода осталось, а потом операции  напугали сильно


Так поступают или негодяи, или балбесы.


----------



## Tasha (23 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Так поступают или негодяи, или балбесы.


Скажите пожалуйста а проведённое лечение было адекватным ? И подскажите пожалуйста что на данном этапе нельзя делать (наклоняться, поднимать тяжести) ?


----------



## AIR (23 Май 2016)

Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.  Посмотреть состояние мышц по ходу ноги до голеностопа и и мягкий массаж на расслабление,  уменьшение отечности и мурашек. .. Также можно и с поясницей на фоне ЛФК. .


----------



## Tasha (23 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.  Посмотреть состояние мышц по ходу ноги до голеностопа и и мягкий массаж на расслабление,  уменьшение отечности и мурашек. .. Также можно и с поясницей на фоне ЛФК. .


Спасибо за ответ)


----------

